# Invitations from my last haunt/party



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This is my invitation from our last haunt/party. I designed it in photoshop and hand delivered most of them... printed on high gloss photo paper at 8 1/2" x 11". As you can see our last party was in 2006. We always have our haunt/party every other year. So 2008 will be my on year...YES!!... Last party we had about 200 people on the party night. It was great to have so many, but it got a little stressful. So the talk around the breakfast table is fewer invitations this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Invite beelce...that testimonial is awesome LOL
hey it's always stressful but well worth it ..ghoul luck to ya
having them bring a carved pumpkin is good too ..
I did as you know bring your own tombstone and that was fun.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

What a creative invitation! Like Lily, I think the testimonial is great, love the pic by it. Very colorful and eye catching. Having them bring pumpkins is a great idea. I like the back by popular demand and added attractions part of it. Basically, a very cool invite. Have any ideas yet on how to top this one?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Not as of now Bethene...I will work on it...thanks for the kind words


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. I think with Halloween being on Fri this year you'll have a big turnout no matter how many invites you send out. Maybe plan for a few extra.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Great invites! The testimonial is good haha. and you sure had alot of people!! Holy crap!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love that! 
Excellent invite! 
Love the colors.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed, very nice.

I see you have Chester in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very cool! Must have taken forever for that printer to print 200 on photo paper!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure FE...the Chester tetimonial for the Chester party...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sickie...I only printed about 50 and handed them out to family groups.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice work on the invites.
50 invites and you still got that many people...yikes!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool. :xbones:


----------

